# streamer divx depuis un NAS



## arzouille (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un NAS netgear stora de 2 To branché sur mon réseau domestique. Actuellement je me sers de mon netbook pour streamer le contenu du NAS (.avi et .mkv principalement) via Wifi et sortir le tout via HDMI sur la télé de ma piaule.

Je souhaiterai savoir si je peux obtenir le même résultat, avec diverses applications et la sortie HDMI de l'ipad 2 ?


----------



## arzouille (23 Juin 2011)

Apparemment il y aurait la piste PLEX à étudier. Est ce que quelqu'un connait bien le fonctionnement de ce logiciel et pourrait me renseigner ?


----------

